# Wasserpest und Hornkraut



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

Moin,

bei mir im Teich habe ich wohl hervorragende Nährstoffbedingungen für __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut (unter anderem).
Die wachsen wie doof vom Grund des Teiches (das war mal 1,7 m) bis zur Oberfläche.
Schätze also gute 160 cm.
Hier mal zwei Pics:
   

Die Wasserpest endet ca. 20 - 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. 
Das Hornkraut hab ich gestern aber ein wenig "eingekürzt". Sah obenauf schwimmend dann doch nicht so schön aus.

Aber ist das normal, das die Pflanzen sooooooo lang werden?


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Frank

Bei mir war das Hornkraut auch am Boden verankert und wuchs bis zur Oberfläche (allerdings nur ca. 0,80cm). Ich denke aber das ist normal.

Welche Pflanze ist das denn die im 2.Bild unten rechts (in der mitte wächst glaube ich eine Lilie) ? 
Die finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## jochen (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hi Frank,

bei uns am Teich wächst das Hornkraut aus einer Tiefe von 1,5m.

Allerdings kümmert es unter Wasser, und ähnelt fast nur einen Stengel, an der Wasseroberfläche angelangt verbreitet es sich wie bei dir beschrieben, und wächst als "Schwimmpflanze" weiter.

Die Wasserpest wächst eher rückwärts... .


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Aber ist das normal, das die Pflanzen sooooooo lang werden?



Hi Frank,
in meinem Teich mit 1.60m Tiefe wächst diesselbe Pflanze, aber das ist meines Wissens ein __ Tausendblatt auf deinen Bildern (verwurzelt, lange Stengel, über Wasseroberfläche unscheinbare Blüten). __ Hornblatt hat keine Wurzeln und wächst verzweigt. Wasserpest hat "gröbere" Blätter. GUCKST DU Wikipedia a.s.

LG fleur (i.V. Carin)


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Carin,

nee nee, das was du auf dem Bild erkennen kannst, ist schon die Wasserpest und das Hornkraut, um genau zu sagen das gemeine Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum).


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*


Hallo Frank,

merci für die Info!
Vielleicht geht's mal in meinen Schädel rein : Hornkraut, Hornkraut, Hornkraut :beeten: 

Aber letztlich ein Detail (wer's tut), weil wichtig: wenig Nährstoffe, wenig Algen, prima Klima

i.d.S. trockenes WE  

LG fleur (i.V. Carin)


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

   

wie war das früher in der Schule ...  
einfach hundert mal aufschreiben.

Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ...  Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ...  ...


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*


Hi ..... ? Frank ?

Das hat mit Schule bei mir nicht mehr viel zu tun, ist eher eine Frage von beginnender Altersdemenz.
Tja, wie war das in der Schule  

  böser Mann  

  guter Mann

LG fleur (oder doch Flori ? ah: Hornkraut !!)


----------



## fleur (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das früher in der Schule ...
> einfach hundert mal aufschreiben.
> 
> Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ...  Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ... Hornkraut ...  ...



Hallo Frank,

darf man einen Moderator auch "anpieseln" ????? oder bekomme ich dann gleich einen daulevel ?????

Lange habe ich nachgedacht, ob ich auf o.g. Zitat überhaupt antworten soll. Nun dennoch eine Antwort darauf, weil du m.E. doch ein bißchen zu weit gegangen bist bzgl. meiner Intelligenz. Ich denke nicht, daß ich hier irgendjemandem irgendetwas zu beweisen habe. Nur so viel: zwei abgeschlossenen Hochschulstudien, Promotion, interdiziplinäre Forschungsarbeiten, wissenschaftliche Vorträge auf internationalen Kongressen und seit 15 Jahren Allgemeinärztin in eigener Praxis. Ich denke nicht, daß das mit "einfach hundert mal aufschreiben" zu bewerkstelligen gewesen wäre.
Normalerweise ist mir das nicht wichtig. Aber, wenn mich jemand als geistig beschränkt hinstellt ohne erkennbare Ironie, geht mir das doch etwas zu weit.

Ganz nebenbei, obwohl mir das eigentlich wirklich egal ist, da ich nicht zur Rechthaberei tendiere, sondern an Wissen und Erkenntnissen interessiert bin:
Auf deinen Bildern sehe ich diesselbe Pflanze, wie in meinem Teich und nach der Beschreibung von Wikipedia, handelt es sich bei mir um ein __ Tausendblatt. Gut Wikipedia ist nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Dann überzeuge mich und belehre mich eines Besseren. Aber bitte keine derartigen Kommentare mehr.

Lg Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

*Klasse Carin !

gieb´s Ihm !  *

normalerweise bin ich´s der mit flapsigen Bemerkungen auffällt . : 

@ Frank

opfere Dich einfach steig in den Teich   
und zeig uns ein Zweig von Deinem Tausenhornblatt aus der Nähe .  

die Unterscheidung von zartem Hornblatt und Myriophyllum ist auch nicht ganz so einfach  


mfG

Frank ist aber sonst kein BÖSER !


----------



## fleur (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*


Hallo an alle,

na, da hab ich ja was losgetreten...

@ Frank
Meine Antwort wollte ich als persönliche Nachricht an dich schicken, weil das eine Angelegenheit nur zwischen uns ist. Habe ich das falsche Feld angeklickt oder kann man Zitat und PN nicht miteinander verknüpfen ?
Daß das jetzt öffentlich ist, tut mir wirklich leid.
Übrigens halte ich dich, wie Karsten, auch nicht für einen "Bösen"

@ Karsten und die restlichen "Floristen"
Vielleicht wäre Frank's Expedition wirklich hilfreich, daß wir endlich dem wasserpestigen Tausen-Horn-Blatt-Kraut auf die Schliche kommen.

Bin dann mal weg und werde von meinem Exemplar Beweisbilder erstellen, die ich euch aber erst ab Oktober ins Forum stellen kann, damit wir den Gesuchten endlich dingfest machen können.

Schönen Restsommer an alle   

und LG von Carin


----------



## zaphod (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Antwort wollte ich als persönliche Nachricht an dich schicken, weil das eine Angelegenheit nur zwischen uns ist.


 

 aber auf diese Weise lernt man sich untereinder doch viel besser kennen und wird künftig gegebenenfalls zu einem höchst höflichen "Sie"-Ton umschalten und natürlich seinen Kommentar vorm Posten erst _hundert mal _ laut durchlesen - bloß um darauf zu achten, dass sich nicht irgendjemand in seiner Intelligenz beleidigt fühlt (und schon garnienicht jemand, der glaubt, nicht _irgendjemandem irgendetwas beweisen _ zu müssen, und es dann doch versucht...) 

Ohne an der Inteligenz irgend eines Lesenden zweifeln zu wollen (den Satz richte ich mir jetzt als Kopfzeile ein, man weiß ja nie...), erlaube ich mir, meine Meinung kund zu tun: 
Es gibt im Wasser kein Horn*kraut* - es gibt da nur Horn*blatt*.


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Huch,

das iss mir jetzt aber ein bisschen peinlich.  

*Zunächst möchte ich mich bei dir Carin in aller Form entschuldigen. 
Es war nie meine Absicht, deine Intelligenz in Frage zu stellen. 
Alles was ich geschrieben habe sollte Witzig und Ironisch klingen, aber auf keinen Fall beleidigend wirken! 
Das ist aber wohl gewaltig nach hinten losgegangen.  
Carin, ich hoffe du entschuldigst mein Verhalten, wird nie wieder vorkommen.  *

Zu dem anderen Thema:
Ich hoffe ihr verlangt das aber nicht mehr heute von mir. Morgen werde ich gerne ein paar von ... ich sag erstmal ... Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Teich zerren und ein Foto davon hier einstellen.


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Klaas,

Wieso gibts im Wasser kein Horn*kraut*, sondern nur Horn*blatt*?  

Jetzt versteh ich so allmählich aber gar nix mehr ...


----------



## zaphod (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hmm Frank, 

frag mich das nicht, das müssen eher die Namensgeber beantworten. 
Die eine Pflanze gehört wohl eben zu den __ Nelken-, die andere zu den Hornblattgewächsen. Für weitere Ausführungen bin ich in meiner _Intellenz _zu beschränkt! 

Edit: übrigens hatte ichs mir schon fast abgewöhnt, "kraut" zu sagen/schreiben/denken - durch diesen Fred verfall ich gerade wieder in alte Denkzüge zurück...


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hi Klaas,

hättest du aber zwischenzeitlich Tante Google bemüht und/oder einen "Klick" in unser Lexikon gemacht ...


----------



## zaphod (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

 im Lexikon steht Horn*kraut* - wenn ich die Tante frage, find ich zu "Ceratophyllaceae"/"Ceratophyllum": Horn*blatt*gewächse/Horn*blatt*, zu "Caryophyllaceae" und "Cerastium" Nelkengewächse/Horn*kraut* - und nu?

So manch einer behauptet von mir, dass ich ein Korinthenk..cker sei - 
dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

__ Hornblatt ist die wörtliche Übersetzung von Ceratophyllum: keratos = Horn, phyllon = Blatt. Hornkraut ist normalerweise die deutsche Bezeichnung für die Gattung Cerastium.


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> Ich hoffe ihr verlangt das aber nicht mehr heute von mir. ......




eigentlich schon !     

Buße kann ruhig weh tun !  



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> ....................
> werde ich gerne ein paar von ... ich sag erstmal ... Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Teich zerren und ein Foto davon hier einstellen.



von den Unterwasserpflanzen oder vom ausdemteichzerren....... ?


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

: 

von dem ausdemteichzerren gibts gar nie nich eins  

so hoffe ich jedenfalls ... :beeten: :


----------



## Joachim (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

@Carin
Hab Verständnis für Frank - der war lange in Australien und musste auf den Händen Kopfüber laufen. Das hat ihm wohl nicht so dolle getan.    

So, nun zurück zum Thema...


----------



## fleur (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*


Hallo

@ Klaas: fleur, was erlaube fleur! mußt du lese ganze Text, bis habe fertig.

Und bleib *geschmeidig!*  

@ Frank: na klar   

@ alle *Floristen*

Ob Horn*krau*t oder Horn*blatt* ...... die Frage war doch:
Was wächst in Franks und meinem Teich
*Hornkraut/-blatt *oder * Tausendblatt* ??????  
Oder sind das am Ende Synonyme für ein und diesselbe Pflanze ????????

Im Oktober bring ich euch Bilder der Pflanze (nicht der Buddelei), weil ich's jetzt einfach wissen mag

schönen Restsommer, auch an den entspannten Klaas
fleur (i.V. Carin)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Moin,
hab da mal ne wahrscheinlich extrem dumme Frage :

Ich habe bei Nymphaion Hornkraut bestellt und auch bekommen. Aber das Zeugs geht nicht unter :crazy: 
Wie lange dauert denn bis es sinkt ? Nervt grad nen bisschen da es immer zum Skimmer treibt und ihn belagert  

Habe aber zum Glück nur ein paar Pflanzen eingesetzt, der Rest schwimmt munter in einer Tonne an der Oberfläche.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Uwe,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich mal wieder in die "Nesseln" setze ... , ich machs trotzdem:

Versuch doch mal nen kleinen Stein daran zu binden. Dann sinken sie bis auf den Grund.


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Carin,

 das du so nachsichtig mit mir bist.  
Hat jetzt wieder ein bisschen zu meiner Beruhigung beigetragen. 

Und jetzt endgültig zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Beitrages:
Ich werde heute mal in den Teich hupferln (sofern es mal aufhört zu regnen), um die Sache ein für alle male aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir da nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen würden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich mal wieder in die "Nesseln" setze ... , ich machs trotzdem:
> 
> Versuch doch mal nen kleinen Stein daran zu binden. Dann sinken sie bis auf den Grund.



  Klasse Idee  

Nee, mal im ernst jetzt bitte. Find ich ja schon komisch


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hi Uwe,

ööööhm, das war schon ernst gemeint.  

Aber wir können ja mal warten, was andere dazu schreiben.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Uwe,

die Anregung von Frank ist wirklich kein Witz. Ich habe auch immer so ein kleines Bündel zusammengeschnürt und dann nen Stein ran, damit es auf den Boden sinkt.


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

 Doc,

endlich mal *einer* zu meiner Ehrenrettung   

Mir kommen schon langsam Zweifel ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Echt ? Ich glaubs nicht. 
Na, das wird ja ne Arbeit 



Uwe


----------



## jochen (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hi Uwe,

so schlimm ist die Arbeit auch nicht, bei uns am Teich macht das immer meine Frau... 

hier im Beitrag 15 hat das karsten sogar bebildert, das Thema ist überhaupt sehr informativ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4576/page-2/?q=Unterwasserpflanzen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> so schlimm ist die Arbeit auch nicht, bei uns am Teich macht das immer meine Frau...



 

Hab sie eben gefragt, aber irgendwie ist sie damit nicht einverstanden diese Arbeit zu machen :crazy:

Werde mir etwas einfallen lassen

Danke für eure Hilfe :beeten: 


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Uwe,

Karsten hatte mal irgendwo ne bebilderte Pflanzanleitung für Unterwasserpflanzen gepostet.... guckst Du hier.
Wenn die Stengel stabil genug sind... Küchenpapier, unten paar Steinchen rein, um die Stiele wickeln, Schnipsgummi drumrum und rein damit. 
Funktioniert ganz gut, solange Dir das Papier nicht zu feucht wird. Dann reißt es halt (hab kein reißfestes).
Bei Wasserpest geht das nur mit viel Vorsicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Prima Idee das mit dem Gummi  

Werd ich so machen, allerdings ohne Küchenpapier, muss ja auch gehen.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Bei mir ist das __ Hornblatt ständig am Aufsteigen und Untergehen. So eine genaue Ursache oder System dahinter kann ich nicht erkennen. Manchmal scheint die Witterung eine Rolle zu spielen. Bei Sonne sind viele Pflanzen oben, aber ein paar bleiben auch dann hartnäckig am Boden. Andere schwimmen erst dann auf wenn es wochenlang geregnet hat. Ursprünglich hab ich gedacht es liegt daran ob die Pflanze stark assimiliert und dann viele Sauerstoffbläschen bildet die ihr soviel Auftrieb geben bis sie zu schwimmen beginnt. Allerdings hab ich noch nie viele Bläschen finden können.


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

ich habe ein paar stengel genommen und schaumstoff drumgemacht, mit gummi oder schnur festgebunden und steinchen dazu.

hatte das problem auch mit einem sauerstoffschlauch , der immer oben trieb und das sah doof aus.
hab ich einen aufhängerclip für küchentücher an den schlauch geclipt, an den aufhänger einen stein mit draht und ab gings nach unten 

gruß sister


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo,

so, die Stunde der Wahrheit bzw. Auflösung naht.

Ich stelle einfach die Bilder ein. Werde mich aber "vornehm" mit Meinungen zurückhalten, und den Experten das Feld überlassen. 
Nur soviel: ich habe beides in meinem Teich habe ich festgestellt, Hornkraut/blatt und __ Tausendblatt.  
Die Pflanze auf dem Foto wächst im übrigen gerade hoch..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Nabend,

so, hab jetzt alle versenkt, man war das ne doofe Arbeit. Aber sieht gut aus.

Danke und Gruss
Uwe


----------



## zaphod (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist das __ Hornblatt ständig am Aufsteigen und Untergehen. So eine genaue Ursache oder System dahinter kann ich nicht erkennen. Manchmal scheint die Witterung eine Rolle zu spielen. Bei Sonne sind viele Pflanzen oben, aber ein paar bleiben auch dann hartnäckig am Boden. Andere schwimmen erst dann auf wenn es wochenlang geregnet hat. Ursprünglich hab ich gedacht es liegt daran ob die Pflanze stark assimiliert und dann viele Sauerstoffbläschen bildet die ihr soviel Auftrieb geben bis sie zu schwimmen beginnt. Allerdings hab ich noch nie viele Bläschen finden können.



Hallo Werner, 

Deine Beobachtungen kann ich größtenteils bestätigen.
Allerdings hängen bei mir an den aufgestiegenen Pflanzen meist zusätzlich noch ein paar Fadenalgenbüschel. 
Ich denke, dass die Wassertemperatur dabei die größte Rolle spielt:
Je höher die Temperatur ist, umso weniger kann Sauerstoff in Lösung gehen. 
Der vom Hornblatt gebildete (und wg. hoher Wassertemperatur nicht lösbare) Sauerstoff würde dann tatsächlich den Auftrieb bewirken, die Sauerstoffbläschen, die sich in den Algen verfangen, verstärken diesen Auftrieb noch. 
An heißen Tagen stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass zwar nicht im obenschwimmenden Hornblatt, dafür aber in den darin befindlichen Fadenalgen Unmengen von Bläschen hängen. 
Zur Zeit ist das Wasser recht kühl, Fadenalgen sind ausgezogen, das Hornblatt bleibt untergetaucht.


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Lenkt doch nicht ab !

es geht doch *NUR* darum 

wird* Frank* nun an die Wand genagelt oder nich    

*ich* denke es ist Ceratophyllum submersum  


mfG


----------



## chromis (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

...und ich denke es ist irgendein Myriophyllum Hybride 

Begründung: 
bei Ceratophyllum sind die Blätter mehrmals gegabelt und an den einzelnen Teilen sitzen dann wiederum die fadenartigen Segmente.
Bei Myriophyllum snd(wenn ich mich nicht irre : ) die Blätter nicht gegabelt und tragen dann auch auf jeder Seite die dünnen Segmente.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, dass ich jetzt zu Hammer und Nagel greifen würde(dazu sollten schon Blüten vorhanden sein).

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Jetzt wirds spannend,

Hammer und Nägel bereit? ... wegen einer pieseligen Unterwasserpflanze. :crazy: 

Aber egal.

Morgen bekomme ich hoffentlich mit 150 mm Makro von Sigma zugeschickt, dann werd ich mal versuchen eindeutigere Hinweise zu knipsen, wenn die Lösung sooooo schwer ist.

Übrigens: ich habe selbst natürlich auch weiter ein wenig recherchiert. Jetzt muss ich mir mal selbst nen Elfer reinmachen: 
In allen Themen, die ich bisher zum Hornkraut/blatt gefunden, ist die Wachstumshöhe der verschiedenen Arten nie höher als 80 cm angegeben. (Hab jedenfalls nix anderes gefunden.)
Dieses würde gegen meine Behauptung sprechen, da die Pflanzen im Teich in etwa eine Höhe von 150 cm haben.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo!

Man soll sich ja nicht in Männergespräche mischen und ich möchte ja keinem Experten widersprechen, aber die Pflanzen auf Franks Fotos sehen aus wie das. was man mir als quirliges __ Tausendblatt verkauft hat


----------



## Plätscher (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Christine,

ich habe mir vor Jahren in  einem "Fachgeschäft" Brasilianisches __ Tausendblatt gekauft. Nachdem es zwei Winter mit ordentlich Eis auf dem Teich, locker überlebt hat, habe ich gegoogelt was für ein zeugs in meinem Teich wächst. Quintessenz: Namen sind bei Tausendblattgewächsen "Schall und Rauch".
Erst wenn ein Botaniker, der über Wasserpflanzen eine "Doktorarbeit geschrieben hat", meine Pflanzen persönlich in augenschein nimmt und sie bestimmt habe ich eine Chance den korekten Namen zu erfahren.
Er kann sich aber ruhig Zeit lassen, sie wächst suprer, sieht klasse aus und ich mag sie.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo,

vor lauter Kebbeleien und Rumalbereien hier, hab ich mittlerweile glatt die Frage vergessen: Worum ging's nochmal?  

Durch Zufall habe ich genau diese Unterwasserpflanzen fotografiert, als ich Ende Juli meine Lieferung von nat....gart bekam. Ich wollte mal die Makro-Funktion an meiner Kamera ausprobieren  Dort wurde die eine Pflanze Horn"blatt" genannt. Beim __ Hornblatt stand beschrieben "wie __ Tausendblatt, nur Blätter grober"

    

Und das mit dem Versenken mache ich genau so, wie Frank sagte: Kordel drum, Stein befestigen und ab nach unten. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Edit: Ach ja, und selbst in der Beschreibung steht sowohl Hornblatt (Überschrift) als auch Hornkraut (im Text) geschrieben

Edit2: ...und Wasserpest war auch dabei. Sieht aber völlig anders aus


----------



## jochen (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo,

also die Pflanze die ich dann wahrscheinlich auch fälschlicherweiße im Beitrag 3 in diesen Thema bezeichnet habe,
blühte bei uns am Teich so...

 


nach all den Beschreibungen dürfte es sich um die Pflanzenart handeln, die Frank`s weiteres Leben entscheidet...

wie schon beschrieben, sie kommt aus einer Tiefe von 1,5m eher an einen Stengel zur Oberfläche, entwickelt sich ca, 30cm unter der Oberfläche, verzweigt sich dann auf dem Wasser, und blühte so wie auf den Bild.

Auf Beitrag 1,

kann man auf den Bildern von Frank erahnen, das es die gleichen Blüten sind, wie auf den oben zu sehenden Bild,
daher bin ich mir fast sicher das es sich um die Pflanzenart handelt die hier so leidenschaftlich ausdiskutiert wird.


----------



## zaphod (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Moin, 

ich würde fast behaupten wollen, dass es sich in beiden Fällen (Frank u. Jochen) um Myriophyllum spicatum (Ähren-__ Tausendblatt) handelt - 
aber natürlich nur, wenn man mich dafür nicht auch irgendwohin nageln möchte...

Edit: Größe bis 2,75 m

Von meinem Rau-__ Hornblatt hab ich auch schon geschätzt ca. 2 m lange Triebe rausgefischt - das Zeugs soll sogar bis 3,70 m lang werden können....


----------



## chromis (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

@ Anke,

auf dem ersten Bild ist eindeutig Ceratophyllum zu sehen, die Bezeichnung mit __ Hornblatt stimmt.

Auf dem zweiten Bild stimmt die Bezeichnung mit Wasserpest. Allerdings werden meistens zwei verschiedene Arten unter diesem Namen angeboten.
Elodea canadensis(das dürfte Deine Pflanze sein) ist die Pflanze , die für den Namen Wasserpest verantwortlich ist und sich in vielen Ländern als Unkraut erwiesen hat. Diese Art ist auch absolut winterhart. 
Egeria densa wird auch sehr oft als Teichpflanze verkauft und sieht der ersten Art sehr ähnlich, dürfte bei uns aber nicht überall winterhart sein.

@ Jochen,

ich bleibe bei Myriophyllum. Ich habe aber von Ceratophyllum noch keine Blüten gesehen, der direkte Vergleich fehlt mir leider.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Jetzt bin ich durcheinander  :

__ Tausendblatt = Myriophyllum (das erste Bild)
__ Hornblatt = Ceratophyllum (das zweite Bild) - hat angeblich keine Blüten

Wasserpest = Elodea canadensis (drittes Bild)

Auf der Zeichnung, die ich hier habe, werden beim Tausendblatt "Blüten" gezeigt, die dem Foto von Jochen ähnlich sind. So etwas ährenmässig

Die Zeichnung der Wasserpest käme den Bildern von Frank nahe. Sie blühen an dünnen Stängeln, die bis auf die Wasseroberfläche wachsen


----------



## chromis (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hi Anke,



> Jetzt bin ich durcheinander


und ich bekenne mich schuldig, natürlich ist Ceratophyllum demersum auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen und nicht auf dem ersten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## zaphod (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> __ Hornblatt = Ceratophyllum - hat angeblich keine Blüten


wenn man von Juni-Sept. den Kopf unter Wasser steckt (oder vielleicht auch einfacher bei wiki nachguggt), kann man aber trotzdem - wenn auch unscheinbare - Blüten sehen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Mach ich nicht! Das ruiniert meine Frisur :


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo nochmal

Mein Makro ist da und wie versprochen habe ich noch ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht.

*Ich hoffe es hilft weiter:*


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Frank,

das auf dem letzten Bild ist jetzt eindeutig Myriophyllum verticillatum


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*

Hallo Werner,

ich sage  für die Auflösung und ...

... frage: "Wo steht das Kreuz, an das ihr mich jetzt nageln werdet?"



Ich gebe mich geschlagen und ziehe mich jetzt aus *diesem* Beitrag zurück.


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Hornkraut*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> das auf dem letzten Bild ist jetzt eindeutig Myriophyllum verticillatum



Kriech ich jetzt Sonderpunkte und darf mir was aus Tor 3 aussuchen


----------

